# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Nolvadex During cycle?

## Todd501

Hello, I am going to be running a cycle of - 

60mg of anavar 1-4 weeks
500mg 1-12 weeks (250mg twice a week)
50mg winstrol 9-12 weeks

Nolvadex (and maybe clomid) pct after 18 days from last injection

NOW my question is...my biggest fear is gyno. I was going to have Arimidex on hand to take if I saw signs of gyno, but i was wondering if it was okay to take 10-20mg of nolv ED (i know people say its toxic) throughout my whole cycle to just fully prevent gyno and not have to worry about it.

However, i heard people saying that it would cause you to get less gains. Is this true?

And which one would be better..Wait for signs of gyno and then take arim to reverse it.
OR
Take nolvadex throughout whole cycle to fully prevent gyno from happening ??

Thanks you!

----------


## Razor

NO only use a dex, torem or letro or aromisan during cycle for ai, any of these will stop gyno
nova and clomid are PCT only

----------


## ch0ke

i take nolva 10mg ed if my nipples become sore on a cycle works for me and doesnt seem to hinder my gains and in a few days im fine

----------


## insert10p

nolvadex will help avioiding gyno

----------


## gixxerboy1

you are better off taking the a-dex during cycle from week1 then taking the nolva during cycle

----------


## Todd501

Will a-dex prevent some gains because it will mess with the increase of estro?

And thank you for your help guys!

----------


## Lemonada8

The addition of an AI wont affect gains much. 

Personally, i just use nolva during my cycle to prevent gyno (i had pubertal gyno, so im prone and i know it) and it works fine. 10mg ED is a good preventative measure and if u notice gyno getting larger add i nthe AI.

----------


## f1nallyfr33

> The addition of an AI wont affect gains much.
> 
> Personally, i just use nolva during my cycle to prevent gyno (i had pubertal gyno, so im prone and i know it) and it works fine. 10mg ED is a good preventative measure and if u notice gyno getting larger add i nthe AI.


A.I. As in aromatise inhibitors? Sorry for spelling.

----------


## Todd501

So once I start seeing signs of gyno i take a-dex then lower the dosage once it goes away and keep it at that dosage throughout the whole cycle?

(I'm just afraid of preventing gains by taking an AI)

----------


## SACKMYCOOKiow

how would u stop ur face frm bloating sorry to butt in

----------


## DeadlyD

Like gixxer said run the adex from the start at .25mgs eod up the dosage if needed and only use nolva on cycle if gyno gets out if control.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> So once I start seeing signs of gyno i take a-dex then lower the dosage once it goes away and keep it at that dosage throughout the whole cycle?
> 
> (I'm just afraid of preventing gains by taking an AI)


your estrogen will increase because of taking test. You want to keep your estro in the normal range. Elevated estro has other effects besides just gyno. You would have to take alot of adex to lower your e levels so much where it hurt your gains. You would also know at that point because chances are your joints would hurt and you may get ed issues.

if you take an ai at normal doses its not going to limit your gains

----------

